# Sarasota GSD gets death sentence



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

What do you think of this? I'd like to know the judge's rationale behind her decision to order the dog to be put down. It seems extreme. 


http://www.mysuncoast.com/news/article.cfm?artID=2192


Posted on Saturday June 23, 2007

NOKOMIS - Supporters of Zeus the dog came out to show their displeasure with the decision to put the German Shepard to sleep earlier this year. The dog bit a Verizon repairman in Nokomis even though it was the first time Zeus had bitten anyone. A judge has decided he must be destroyed. 

Since airing the story about Zeus this week our phones and emails have been packed with people wanting to do something to save the two-year old German Shepard’s life. Dozens of supports filled the Sarasota County Animal Services parking lot hoping to make a difference. 

"Today we really just want to bring awareness to the situation and hopefully saves Zeus's life." Protestors come out Saturday to persuade those in charge to reverse the sentence of death for Zeus. The dog bit a Verizon repairman several times inside his owner's home and now waits inside Sarasota County Animal Services. 

"Here is this dog that unfortunately got in this situation to protect his owner and people see that and don't want this to just become a norm. That Okay this is one exception and the same thing is going to happen to other animals," says Donna Paige protest organizer. 

State law says if a dog causes multiple bites and serious injury even though it may be the first offense it can be destroyed. A magistrate and judge had a decision and chose death. 

Those protesting say Zeus can be trained and saved. A group in Tennessee has stepped up and wants to train him to work with the military or police. "With dogs it's a lot of drive and energy levels and when they don't have any rules or boundaries or anything they just drive on instincts," says Michael Harvey of K-9 Coach Dog Training. "Do you have any doubt that a dog like Zeus could be rehabilitated? Absolutely. I think all dogs have a chance to be rehabilitated."


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Patrick Murray said:


> A group in Tennessee has stepped up and wants to train him to work with the military or police.


i love how some people think that any dog that bites someone can be a MWD or PSD...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Tim Martens said:


> i love how some people think that any dog that bites someone can be a MWD or PSD...


Yeah, that jumps off the page, doesn't it?

Makes you wonder why poor Ol' Yeller had to be put down instead of packed up to a PD, rabies and all.....


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

I'd like have the background story here. Was this a case of unprovoked aggression or like the story implies, a situation where the dog was indeed protecting his owner/property? 

I never like to see a good dog destroyed, so if the dog can be made stable then they should appeal the decision. Otherwise, the decision is just and the owner should be penalized with fines or community service. 


Andy.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

I think that them saying that they want him to try and do police work is a way of saving him, which is good. Granite, this dog may not be suitable for this type of work but if it'll save his life then good, go ahead and try it. I don't know the story of why he bit, but if it was an act of protection then I hope that they can do something to save him and keep the owner out of trouble. We all train our dogs for this so if this was to happen to one of us I really hope that our dog wouldn't be put down or for us to be penalized for the dog doing what it is suppose to do. It seems that society is making it too easy for a dog owner to get himself in to trouble. Don't get me wrong, if there is an irresponsible dog owner with an aggresive dog then that would be a different situation, but its those people who are making it diffcult for the rest of us. Its getting to the point that if someone broke onto my property or in my house and my dog ate 'em up, then he would be put down and I would be charged, and there is something REALLY wrong with that. All this to say that if the dog was in the right and he is put down then that is a step closer in the wrong direction for the rest of us.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Here is another article with a little background information:
http://www.tampabays10.com/news/local/article.aspx?s=rss&storyid=56839


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

> State law says if a dog causes multiple bites and serious injury even though it may be the first offense it can be destroyed.


Good argument as any for calm, full mouth SchH type bites, eh?


----------



## Mark Horne (Oct 12, 2006)

So where was the owner, where was the control, I appreciate the information given is a little one sided, typically the dog suffers for the owners incompentence. If the issue is assault then its the owner who should be in the dock. Typical of modern society; it's everyone's else fault but mine. Poor bloody dog!

Mark


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Mark I think you are exactly right & that reminds me of something thats had my panties in a twist. Sometimes my better half disregards or poo poos what I tell him about Arkane. Examples, we had a big party at our place in the canyon (not primary residence) a couple of months ago when Arkane was about 15months. We spent a couple of weeks getting the place ready & Arkane was with us the whole time. This was a big outdoor party in the fenced back yard. When cars started driving up our driveway, & people started coming in I immediately sensed a change in the dog, he stiffened up & was getting territorial. I told Peter I was going to take the dog for a walk so he & I could have a little "talk" (if you get my drift). I also knew that he wouldn't be so spazzy coming back into the situation and everyone was already there. So, as I'm trying to unobtrusively leave through the side gate, Peter is telling me (loudly), "Oh no, he wouldn't hurt anyone, don't go, just let him off the leash & he'll be just fine". Well, in a word, bullshit, & sure enough as I'm trying to sneak away an old friend I haven't seen in years hears Peter & runs up yelling & tries to give me a hug. Arkane was already a little freaked so he immediately went for the guy. No noise or barking, just leaped up & went for the chest. I (of course) didn't let the dog touch him, & went on my walk. When I got back the dog was fine with everyone as I knew he would be. There are other examples not as dramatic, but you guys know what I'm talking about. I'ts just really scary how incapable most people are in understanding & reading their own dogs. Oh well, men are much harder to train than dogs.


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

I can understand the rationale of the judge wanting to protect the public from a "dangerous" dog. It's my understanding that the owner is a handicapped 70 year-old war veteran with post traumatic stress disorder. Whatever. People shouldn't own a dog they can't handle. People should train and socialize their dog, etc. 

But is it really necessary to euthanize the dog? Some in the community will think this is a non-issue, after all, it's just a dog. But one of these days (although it's probably happened already) this same judge is going to make a quirky decision that does affect them in an adverse way. This should be a red flag to the community that this judge may be a bit irrational. Although I understand a second judge affirmed the first judge's decision. So maybe I'm off base or just ignorant of all the facts. Anyway, from what I've gleaned from the above copy and pastes and other sources I don't think the punishment is justice at all. There are known murderers, rapists and pedophiles walking our streets while all this dog did was inflict some minor bites to the repairman who, by the way, does NOT wish to see the dog put down. With minimal effort a more just solution could probably be found. 

Incidentally, I saw some video of the dog on a Sarasota news website and this dog is a big, BEAUTIFUL GSD! 

Regardless of this outcome the bottom line is if people are going to own dogs it is THEIR responsibility to control them and to keep the public safe. When they don't they're at the mercy of judges who don't want to risk reprieving a dog who might later kill a child. They want to get re-elected, ya know? I can't say I blame them.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Basing my opinion on what I've read, I think the judge was wrong to order this dog be euthznized. It seems pretty unfair considering there are other options. I don't even think the dog should be taken from the owner unless he is somehow incompetent & can't learn from what happened.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Of course this sucks, sorta, but tens of thousands of dogs get put down every week and they have not bit anyone. Kinda hard to get to upset about this. I have seen some really really cool dogs lose their lives over the years, for no reason other than they were born.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I have seen some really really cool dogs lose their lives over the years, for no reason other than they were born.


are you talking about pups you've culled? 

**pulls pin and runs away**


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

There is nothing cool about them at that age. I guess what I should have said is that thousands die every day and this one is not special. Then I should have finished by saying "So What?"    

By the way, the grenade just got my ears ringing, I was able to avoid any major damage.


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Perhaps not what Jeff was referring to, but he's absolutely right. Thousands upon thousands of the various bull breeds are euthanized every year in this country, and around the world, simply because they're 'pitbulls' in areas swept up by BSL. Yet not to many people are losing sleep over them. So, why are people suddenly in an uproar over a single dog that *did* bite someone unprovoked?



Andy.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Tons of people are also culling puppies, I guess that you both are ok with that too, oh wait I forgot, they are just dogs.:-& I guess its alright if that helps you sleep at night. Too bad society doesn't do people the same way, it be a much better world if all the idiots were gotten rid of.:razz: :razz: :razz:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So OK, if you don't like the idea of culling, then don't breed dogs. If you are really against it, then I can have some sent to you. You can bottle feed them, and say how cute they are. I just think it is BS to make such a big deal over a dog that bit someone like that being put down. 

Get over the whole Walt Disney thing buddy, Lady and the Tramp was a cartoon. Most likely they would have been caught and euthanized, just like the thousands that are everyday.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I think it's a big deal and thanks to the original poster for bringing it to our attention.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

First of all, MAN I LOVE Walt Disney! I don't have to grow up there, a place you should be used to.:razz: And I never said that I was a breeder, which by the way I am not. I just thought that it was cool that they were going to try and put this dog to some good use, at least attempt it anyway, before putting him down. I'd have to give it to the Tramp though, he fought off some good dogs, pure breds at that, but probably because those slipped threw the crack and were not culled. About the culling, people are who they are, personally I wouldn't keep breeding dogs of that quality if I had to keep killing the pups because I didn't feel that they would amount to anything, or either get someone else to do the evaluating.:razz:


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

It's true, sadly, that seemingly countless dogs are put down for no other reason that they are unwanted. In this case the dog is wanted by the disabled vet who owns and needs him. 

The mass euthanization of dogs is definitely an issue in this country. But that doesn't make this particular matter a non-issue. What is happening in this case could, however unlikely it may seem, happen to one of us. We make mistakes and so do dogs. That doesn't mean, at least it shouldn't mean, an automatic death sentence by an ill-informed judge who, in this case, disregarded the advice of apparently qualified trainers and behaviorists who have stated the dog is not dangerous and can be made safe. Boy, that was a long sentence. Anyway, I have no clue if the dog is stable or otherwise. 

It's not as much about the dog for me as it is our rights as dog owners. But rights also carry the burden of responsibility, which was certainly not met in this incident. 

Today I read the judge agreed to re-hear this case. We'll see what happens.


----------

